# Sires and their pups.



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Has anyone had experience with a male/sire of a litter who shows paternal aggression (I am guessing that is the male equivelant of maternal aggression)? Has anyone had a male who shows as much or more interest than the dam in the pups?

In the past my males have wanted little to do with their pups (or any pups for that matter) and have ranged for disinterested to aggressive if approached. My new boy Villier is the polar opposite. He LOVES his babies. In fact, to a fault as he is dangerously protective of them to strangers. He is not normally territorial of the yard or vehicle yet now with the pups here he is patroling the yard, growling when strangers approach the vehicle etc.. When friends were over and tried to pick up the pups he ran over and body blocked them and growled. Not his style at all as he usually ignores overyone but me.

He spends every waking minute with them and even jumps into their pen to be with them if they are not loose with him in the yard. Of course, they think he is the coolest thing on the planet and relish the attention. Whenever he is with them he wears the biggest grin on his face. For such a big, rough dog (he always is leaving brusies on me) he plays ever so gently with them and tolerates much torture.

He has always been tolerant with pups and has been with me through one Malinois and one Border Terrier litter. However he did not show an increase in territorial aggression and while he occasionally played with them he did not feel the need to interact/be with them at all times.

Odd, in comparison to my previous experiences with sires of litters. Just curious if he is the odd duck or if my other grumpy males were the wierd ones.











Lisa Maze


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I've had a couple of males that really liked puppies and liked being with litters. Being huskies they are not very protective but were a little leary of strangers trying to approach the puppies. Most of my males are tolerant of puppies, or neutral but don't really seek them out the way that the real puppy lovers do - who were really tolerant of being mauled by an entire litter and put up with all kinds of stuff that thier mothers would probably not put up with. In one dog he was the sire of the litter and in the other it wasn't his puppies but both were really tolerant of any puppies. 
I gotta say that is an absolutely priceless picture - really nice!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Cool picture and he sounds like a cool daddy too, lol


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

lol oh man he's giving you the crazy eye better watch out


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

I had an Ausssie, "Otto" who would wait until the female left the box then sneak in to count heads, nuzzle and clean the pups. He did this with several litters and continued to "mentor" them until were about six months. I guess he figured they were on their own by then.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I raised a litter of labs for a friend of ours a while ago, and my bloodhound would act like your male is acting. Of course he is neutered, but I have no doubt had he sired a litter he would have been the same way. 
He did not let anyone near those pups, unless I was there, and even then, the people got "the look". 

That picture is awesome.....like father, like son....LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Your other dogs were queer. : )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had a male GSD/Dane that would toss his cookies if a pup licked him in the face. Same dog hated adult males.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks proper I see no man boobs


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah....Carol.....with all your experience that puppy is a GIRL!:-\" :razz: 

Like father like daughter!:lol:


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

My AB Lasher loved to play with his pups. He is a puppy slut though and will play with any puppy no matter what breed.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Melissa Blazak said:


> Ah....Carol.....with all your experience that puppy is a GIRL!:-\" :razz:
> 
> Like father like daughter!:lol:


HAHA....wwweeeellll I didn't really look that close.....:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich Love (Sep 15, 2008)

Omg Cooool Mal Thanks For The Pics


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

That is the coolest pic!

I wonder though, does he just like puppies in general or does he really recognize them as his? Kinda reminds me of some of the maternal instincts bred into livestock guardian breeds.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He just likes them.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

He can't possibly know they're his IMO.(Maybe someone will invent some rocket science on this8-[ .) Some males are extremely good with pups, some not so with a pup brought into the house and some are not fond of pups they meet or brought into the home.As a rule (just a rule!) you should keep your pup away from strange females rather than strange males but on the other hand, you could say the pup has to learn to show respect.

However, a male that likes pups might be all right with "normal" pups but watch out with "weak tempered" pups. My Briard went crazy when we brought our Fila home. He was all out to teach the ugly little bundle what to do. However, at training, someone let his GSD (only pup in litter) loose and the Briard followed him, the pup sguawking like nuts, so I called the Briard off. It's the way of nature, the weak will often be eliminated but I don't think the breeder would have appreciated the elimination (although it probably would have been for the best).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I couldn't say if they recognize their own pups but the absolute, ONLY puppy OR dog that my JRT played with was his daughter. That was from the day she was born till the day she died at 5 yrs old. 
Other puppys or dogs were/are barely tolerated...at best.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Havok loves pups and is very tolerant of them. He will initiate play with them, let them crawl all over him, take stuff out of his mouth, etc. 
Mac seems to vary from litter to litter. Sometimes he LOVES them, plays with them very gently, lets them climb all over him, etc. Other litters he really doesn't want anything to do with and he'll growl at them if they pester him to much. Doesn't seem to matter who the sire is, although most of the litters he's been exposed to were his own. I'll have to go back through my photos/videos and see if there is any coorelation between who the dams were.
Enzo was good with pups, not really into getting down on the ground and playing with them but tolerant of their antics and lack of social graces LOL. 
Lory I didn't allow around pups to much, he wasn't bad with them but he was to reactive and would suddenly take of after something and run right over any pups in the way.

None of them have been overly possessive of the pups, they will "protect" them in terms of showing concern if a pup gets hurt or starts crying, but they won't try to protect them from me (that's a great way to die early around my house). If they try to protect them from visitors then it's a dog that is just generally territorial and would protect anything on the property from visitors, so it's not really about the pups.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

That is what is so odd about Villier. He is not territorial in general arond the house or the car. He was fine with other litters but not overly interested in them. With this litter he is crazy about them and very protective of them. This weekend we babysat a friend's litter of six week old pups and again he was tolerant of them but sought out the three I have kept from his litter to play with.

Whatever the motivation, it makes my life easier to be able to put them all out together. It also makes for great photos.

Lisa


----------



## Brigita Brinac (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Lisa

My boy 'Qain' is "wild" whenever his 'babies are on the property. Took him for his vaccinations and thought I would do his pups at the same time....Qain LOVES the vet and the girls who work there....Until 'his' babies were brought in...The behaviour and protection he showed; stunned everyone. Nobody could approach his pups or him.

The pups absolutely LOVE him and his their idol! Boy or girl....he is going to protect them and nobody is getting near them. He's the first male I've had who would go into this exteme...Gotta love it though! 

We have a litter now....he's the dad...and I have to keep him on line/leash if anyone comes on the property....He only gets like this when he has 'his puppies' on the property...He is incredibly gentle and protective of 'his' puppies.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Look who came in from the cold.


----------

